# ''THE COVE"" a must see movie for u animal lovers



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

saw this movie and was shocked by what i saw and what a great intense flick!!

Japan dolphin hunt film triggers censorship debate - Yahoo! News
The Cove Movie: Welcome


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry I have to give my opinion on this movie...
What a load of liberal BS drumming up support for causes like global warming (proven to be a hoax), save the whales campaign, and everything else that involves food and owning animals. While I think they had a great point about the mercury level in the fish they were selling as food, the rest was total BS.

Yes animals are killed for food what difference does it make if it is the cow, chicken, tuna, or dolphin. This movie plays to the hearts of humans who really could not handle how any food source is slaughtered but it is no different than any other animal.

Yes it is sad they capture them to make them do tricks but what do you think circus get there animals or most other forms of entrainment with animals.

This movie is just a way to make us feel bad for being the dominant species on the earth and while some things could be handled better as far as regulations around the world it is no different than the other million causes that are out there.

So feel bad watching a dolphin being slaughtered but just think of what that cow went through next time you stuff a burger in your face. Really it is no different but ppl will feel more sorry for the cute little dolphin but have no problem eating any other meat source.
I think if you really want to support the ANTI killing cause then you should become a vegan and live in a hut away from the evil of civilization. JMO

back to the OP nothing I said was directed at you I am talking in general. to each their own 

*Come on Megan jump in I know your the save the whales kind of gal, where are you? lol *


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> then you should become a vegan and live in a hut away from the evil of civilization. JMO
> [/B]


i actually do practice vegan and rarely eat meat. And as far as politics i dont think being vegan or an animal activist has anything to do with being liberal, but hey your entitled to your opinion.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA! no offense just giving my opinion of the whole thing and the movie. Your right not all things go back to politics but I have never met or known and animal right group that was not liberal. I have never met a conservative animal rights activist I think that is an oxymoron! lol I don't want to debate politics but that movie is very political and was made by huge animal rights activists and part of the extreme liberal movement. These organizations are also part of the same movement that does not want anyone to own any type of animals like the HSUS and PETA. They are all similar in their motives.


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

bump it was on animal planet and constantly repeated


----------

